# Besoin d'aide : Mémoires de Pochetrons



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour !

Il est où le zinc  ?

Faisez pas l'con !

:hein:


----------



## jugnin (28 Août 2012)

Le zinc semble retourné à son origine, dans le groupe D du tableau de Mendeleïev. Ainsi lordre est rétabli.

Cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

C'est par là :> http://forums.macg.co/12334552-post1736.html


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2012)

Bon, pourvu que ça ne dure pas trop... j'ai les bras qui vont s'ankyloser à ne pas donner de baffes à petit louis


----------



## mado (28 Août 2012)

T'as vu "poche" dans le titre alors t'es v'nu ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Août 2012)

'Le bot n'est plus, le problème du zinc est en cours de résolution' *The MIB*



hinhinhin©


----------



## Fìx (28 Août 2012)

En attendant que les travaux _(décennaux ? :sleep: )_ qui consistent à contrer la faille _(spatiotemporelle ? :mouais: métaphysique ? :mouais: ) _qui sévit actuellement sur le minirade se terminent..... je propose une révolte collective pour que soit abrogée la fermeture _(d'ailleurs complètement arbitraire  )_ de ce tread !! 


*TOUS AVEC MOI !!!!!!*   ​

_(allez soyez sympas ! :rose:  )_


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2012)

Y paraîtrait que y'a du sable africain dans nos portables ! Et même que ça s'appellerait doliprane ou un truc comme ça ! Et que s'ils le laissent dedans c'est pour sauver nos emplois&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------

Et que s'ils ont mis c'est pour qu'on ait pas de cancer du cerveau !


----------



## mado (28 Août 2012)

Ah bon y'en a aussi dans nos téléphones ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2012)

C'est c'qu'on dit

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

Même que j'ai dû télécharger l'application Maracas pour l'entendre, le sable !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2012)

tu confonds pas avec la recette du sablé ?


----------



## Melounette (29 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est par là :> http://forums.macg.co/12334552-post1736.html


C'est ça ouais, j'y crois pas un pouce !  Ils veulent nous museler, nous supprimer le peu d'espace de liberté créative qu'il reste dans ce forum de ploucs. (Si, les baffes de gKatarn, c'est super créatif, c'est de la performance conceptuelle post-moderne)

Ils vont nous faire croire qu'ils y travaillent, mais ils ne le remettront jamais. D'abord les boules rouges, maintenant le tchat. En plus j'avais un truc hyper intelligent à dire, je suis trop déprimée là.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je propose un flood général et de tuer un bébé chat par jour en répression.


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2012)

OK, qui commence ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2012)

arf :love:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> (Si, les baffes de gKatarn, c'est super créatif, c'est de la performance conceptuelle post-moderne)



Enfin !!! J'avais peur que mon génie créatif ne soit pas reconnu à sa juste valeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2012)

Puisqu'on me demande mon avis...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Si, les baffes de gKatarn, c'est super créatif, c'est de la performance conceptuelle post-moderne





gKatarn a dit:


> Enfin !!! J'avais peur que mon génie créatif ne soit pas reconnu à sa juste valeur



*Entièrement d'accord, j'en avais d'ailleurs déjà fait état, là*

  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2012)

c'te fayot !


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Je propose un flood général



ouuuuuais. Et pas du flood canalisé dans un sujet ad hoc ! :style:


----------



## dool (29 Août 2012)

Oui mais.......non !




Comment je fais moi pour mes basses salutations hein ???!!!!!!!!


je suis perdue !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2012)

yvos a dit:


> ouuuuuais. Et pas du flood canalisé dans un sujet ad hoc ! :style:



On peut flooder dans pvbpvbpvbbbvbppvbpvbvpbpvb ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2012)

rien que le nom du chan, je suis fatigué...


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2012)

Rien compris !?

**/aCLR fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2012)

et moi je mets un soufflet !

:hein:


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2012)

Bonne idée !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Je propose un flood général et de tuer un bébé chat par jour en répression.



Gare aux représailles.


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> On peut flooder dans pvbpvbpvbbbvbppvbpvbvpbpvb ?



ça sera pas pire.



:love:


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> et moi je mets un soufflet !
> 
> :hein:



Tu ne préfères pas une poire ?






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

**/aCLR fout une paire de baffes à stéphane83*


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> [/COLOR]**/aCLR fout une paire de baffes à stéphane83*



Tu veux un coup de main ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> */aCLR fout une paire de baffes à stéphane83[/COLOR][/B]





yvos a dit:


> Tu veux un coup de main ?



  

Je vais aller me coucher avec le rire pour compagnon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je vais aller me coucher avec le rire pour compagnon...



c'est bô...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je vais aller me coucher avec le rire pour compagnon...



T'as bien raison ... en plus ça détend


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est bô...



Je suis un poète


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je suis un poète



Non.

Cdt,


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2012)

Rabat joie


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2012)

OUI !!!

et bien plus encore...


----------



## patlek (30 Août 2012)

Les pochetrons ont une vie passionnante:

La famille pochetron:

Les parents






Les enfants






Le chat:






, mais peu de mémoire, çà se comprend


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> OUI !!!
> 
> et bien plus encore...



Salaud ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------

**/aCLR fout une paire de baffes à jogary*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Tu veux un coup de main ?



Ça paye bien modérateur du portfolio ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2012)

tssss.....

ragots colportés par des jaloux !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Salaud !



c'est vrai ! 

mais je le vis bien

cdt,


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2012)

Vous devez être intéréssé à hauteur des posts affichés plutôt que supprimés, nan ?! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------

Tain y m'énerve ce p'tit_louis avec ces cdt&#8230;


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça paye bien modérateur du portfolio ?



Quedalle ! 

Oh, si. On se fait insulter. 

Parfois, suivant la personne qui insulte, je trouve que c'est une belle forme de reconnaissance et d'accomplissement qui remplace tous les salaires du monde.  :love:


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2012)

yvos a dit:


> une belle forme de reconnnaissance et d'accomplissement.  :love:



Tout l'inverse de certains posteurs eu égard au titre et à nos yeux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------

Et banni* cet impudent de Autoportrait plus vite que ça ! 



*pour longtemps, genre 2083


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2012)

Faut jamais se fier aux étiquettes !


----------



## aCLR (30 Août 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Faut jamais se fier aux étiquettes !



Et p'tit_louis qui croit faire un régime quand il achète des yaourts 0%. Tu lui casses tout son rêve


----------



## Melounette (30 Août 2012)

Chiche je vais flooder dans "postez vos plus belles photos"


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2012)

trop facile&#8230;


----------



## Melounette (30 Août 2012)

Ayé.

Sinon, dans le truc hyper intelligent que j'avais à dire, c'était : j'ai une requête d'une demande pour être mon ami qui date de 3 ans. Est-ce que vous croyez qu'il va se vexer si je dis non, vu que je ne me souviens plus trop de qui c'est ?

En plus j'aime pas les gens qui veulent être mon ami, c'est vachement trop 2008 comme attitude.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------




da capo a dit:


> trop facile



*/donne une baffe à Starmac pour la peine


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> */donne une baffe à Starmac pour la peine



Trop 2011 comme attitude
Tu me déçois.


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Tain y m'énerve ce p'tit_louis avec ces cdt



cdt, anagramme de dtc...


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Ayé.


----------



## Melounette (30 Août 2012)

yvos a dit:


>



Ah bin c'est le jeu du chat et de la souris hein. Tu peux faire le chat si tu veux, je ferais la souris.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> */donne une baffe à Starmac pour la peine



à qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2012)

Carla si j'ai bien tout suivi...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2012)

:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2012)

/me slap gKatarn !

ch'te jure...


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> cdt, anagramme de dtc...



Rhôooo ! Quel vilain personnage !


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2012)

/me slap Apple Addict 62


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2012)

ué ué ué...


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ué ué ué...



Toi, tu es une victime :hosto:

tu ferais mieux de moins t'exposer

Tu vas encore te prendre des baffes  :love:


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> à qui ?





petit_louis a dit:


> Carla si j'ai bien tout suivi...





gKatarn a dit:


> :mouais:



Moi non plus j'ai pas bien compris le lien entre les deux là.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est que Da Capo, je m'y habitue pas, j'ai répondu mécaniquement. J'ai gardé une certaine nostalgie d'une certaine époque que voulez-vous.


----------



## croupe_d_airain (1 Septembre 2012)

va donc faire pipi melou ca nous fera des vacances


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2012)

SAV macgeneration bonjour, vous avez demandé les arts graphiques. Ne quittez pas un opérateur va prendre votre appel. _musique d'attente_


:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2012)

croupe_d_airain a dit:


> va donc faire pipi melou ca nous fera des vacances



Oh le beau double pseudo :modo:


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> Quedalle !
> 
> Oh, si. On se fait insulter.
> 
> Parfois, suivant la personne qui insulte, je trouve que c'est une belle forme de reconnaissance et d'accomplissement qui remplace tous les salaires du monde.  :love:



j'ai fait le job c'est moyen quand même comme modérateur du bar d'ailleurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2012)

le Bar est indomptable !

sinon toi ca va alèm ?


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> le Bar est indomptable !



faut dire, ya plus que des chacals et des buissons qui roulent 



petit_louis a dit:


> sinon toi ca va alèm ?



bah ouais ! tu viendras au mariage en Serbie ? je te garde une place à côté du barbeuque !


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2012)

Ça ne doit pas revenir cher de se marier en Serbie&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------

Surtout si c'est un bbq


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça ne doit pas revenir cher de se marier en Serbie
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------
> 
> Surtout si c'est un bbq



bah faut quand même acheter le cochon à embrocher entier


----------



## mado (2 Septembre 2012)

Se quoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2012)

Oui, tu as bien lu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Septembre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> bah ouais ! tu viendras au mariage en Serbie ? je te garde une place à côté du barbeuque !



:love:


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> :love:


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2012)

[youtube]WZkZl2wkVM0[/youtube]


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> [youtube]WZkZl2wkVM0[/youtube]



euh ouais mais non, pas de zicos gypsys !  c'est amusant 5mn mais c'est pas toi qui écoute des tamburaci tous les vendredi&samedis soirs dans les vieux kafane !

plutôt jazz dans un gros building en béton de chez Béton Père et Fils&#8230; 
ou barbeuque près de la Sava avec DJ sur bateau&#8230; 

edit : mais je compte quand même me trouver une de leurs trompettes pour m'amuser avec, jamais joué avec des palettes&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2012)

Devinette carambar



xtuy a dit:


> Comment fais-t-on pour réduire le poids d'une photo sans y toucher la taille ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Septembre 2012)

mes félicitations aCLR !
tu as drôlement bien réduit le poid de ton avatar !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2012)

Par contre j'ai augmenté ma consommation de tabac&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------

Pis le nucléaire c'est l'avenir !


----------



## ergu (7 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça ne doit pas revenir cher de se marier en Serbie



Madame est Serbie - avec Tony Danza, je crois.
Et Alyssa Milano.


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2012)

La remote, la remote !


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Albert, tu yoyotes, ton truc ça va *Là*



Hihihi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------

Ma minute blonde à moi que j'ai c'est que je viens de découvrir que ma Wacom&#8482; acceptait les combinaisons de touches sur les boutons de raccourcis !
Tabernacle !
:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

Et ça fait quand même quelques années qu'elle est sur le bureau !
Diantre !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> [/COLOR]Ma minute blonde à moi que j'ai c'est que je viens de découvrir que ma Wacom acceptait les combinaisons de touches sur les boutons de raccourcis !
> Tabernacle !
> :rose:
> 
> ...



Si tu veux on échange... La mienne elle a pas de boutons, juste un stylet :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (8 Septembre 2012)

Causer chiffons à quelques minutes de l'apéro ça mérite bien une paire de baffes !
Moule à gaufre !
:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

*aCLR fout une paire de baffes à aCLR*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

Nan, parce qu'après toum' va penser que cette réponse était pour lui.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------

Bah je veux bien qu'on échange nos stylets.
Le mien déconne pas mal&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Septembre 2012)

*Toum'aï fout une paire de baffes à aCLR*  :casse:

Comme ça, gratos  

le ti radada manque...


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2012)

Rien n'est gratuit dans la vie !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2012)

Si la preuve :

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis* :casse:



pitin, ça me manquait


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2012)

Qui dit baffes dit musculation&#8230;




tirhum a dit:


>




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h51 ----------

Ou aérobic&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2012)

Quand une jolie blonde vous dit que votre PC windows est ralenti par une cinquantaine d'erreurs, que faites-vous ?


----------



## ergu (11 Septembre 2012)

Elle a surtout l'air de vouloir faire la télépathie avec sa machine - c'est sûr que bouger le curseur par la pensée, ça doit être super long...


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2012)

Ça me fait dire que si les femmes retournaient derrière leur fourneau, machine à laver et autre table à langer ça ferait baisser les chiffres du chômage en un rien de temps&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2012)

Ouuhh la provoc, là


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouuhh la provoc, là



De pochetron

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------

À boire !?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

Y parait que le gaz de schiste multiplie par deux le risque du cancer des burnes, y parait ?!


----------



## dool (11 Septembre 2012)

Di don ?!


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Y parait que le gaz de schiste multiplie par deux le risque du cancer des burnes, y parait ?!



Ca se fume, le gaz de schiste ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca se fume, le gaz de schiste ?


C'est que je suis pas spécialiste de la question&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------




fabien95 a dit:


> les rêves ne sont qu'une imagination



Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ça ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------

Z'ont une drôle de couleur les artichauts de Fukushima



jpmiss a dit:


> ​


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2012)

Mais qu'est-ce tu bois doudou



dool a dit:


> Di don ?!



:bebe:


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça me fait dire que si les femmes retournaient derrière leur fourneau, machine à laver et autre table à langer ça ferait baisser les chiffres du chômage en un rien de temps


Melounette fout une paire de baffes à aCLR 
Non mais l'aut'


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça me fait dire que si les femmes retournaient derrière leur fourneau, machine à laver et autre table à langer ça ferait baisser les chiffres du chômage en un rien de temps





Melounette a dit:


> Melounette fout une paire de baffes à aCLR
> Non mais l'aut'



Non mais oh ! Moi, je fais la vaisselle, les wc, la salle de bain, les courses, la cuisine (etc) et c'est pas pour autant qu'elle bosse plus ma tendre :/

Il y a un truc où je me suis fait avoir, non ?


----------



## patlek (13 Septembre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Il y a un truc où je me suis fait avoir, non ?



Faut voir... Tu vas lui chercher ses bières au frigo?

Tu es sur que c' est bien une femme? (Biologiquement parlant)


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Faut voir... Tu vas lui chercher ses bières au frigo?
> 
> Tu es sur que c' est bien une femme? (Biologiquement parlant)



Tu es naturellement lourd ou tu cherches à prendre la place de sonny ?
Je peux me pencher si ça t'arrange ?


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Non mais oh ! Moi, je fais la vaisselle, les wc, la salle de bain, les courses, la cuisine (etc) et c'est pas pour autant qu'elle bosse plus ma tendre :/
> 
> Il y a un truc où je me suis fait avoir, non ?



tiens, moi je ne fais rien euh ah si la vaisselle et je m'occupe des trucs d'homme (faire le plein, sisi, là-bas c'est exclusivement réservé aux hommes comme gonfler les pneus, changer les roues)


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2012)

Et ça gagne bien pompiste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Et ça gagne bien pompiste ?





Baffe !!!

On dit : "est-ce une bonne situation pompiste ?"


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2012)

Et un pompiste doux au centre d'un beau bourg ?


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Baffe !!!
> 
> On dit : "est-ce une bonne situation pompiste ?"




MOUAHAHAHAHA !! t'es le meilleur !!
d'ailleurs c'est un peu grâce à toi que je suis devenu pompiste


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2012)

je suis ému par ce témoignage sincère

:rose:


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2012)

C'est moi ou depuis la disparition du minirade, la valse des baffes s'abat sur ma pomme ?!


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> sur ma pomme ?!



t'es lourd là 

La Terrasse Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

tss tss tss


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2012)

Meuh non... pas que sur toi 

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis* :casse:


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> t'es lourd là



Ah d'accord


----------



## Fìx (14 Septembre 2012)

Demande à Google : "poids d'un chat sur un forum"
Réponse(s) : "jamais plus d'une 20aine de kilos"



Z'allez pas m'dire que ce sont ces 20Ko (grand maxi!) qui vous obligent à nous priver du miniblabla ?!!!!!!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2012)

Fait pas l'indigné, on y croit pas&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

Stick out tong big grin big grin

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------

J'adore ! Quand ça sent fort&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et un pompiste doux au centre d'un beau bourg ?



Ergu, sors de ce corps


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> je suis ému par ce témoignage sincère
> 
> :rose:



ah ouais, je t'ai déjà dit que je te réservais la place à côté du barbecue un cochon entier te suffira ? 

euh, t'aimes bien les brunes ?!


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Demande à Google : "poids d'un chat sur un forum"


Le canard y s'emmerde pas pour le faire maigrir


iDuck a dit:


>


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2012)

une barrique de kawa s'i'ou' plait...

en intraveineuse


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2012)

deux baffes que tu vas avoir, oui !


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2012)

Rhôôôôôoô c'est trop mignon, ils sont encore tous là&#8230;
 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2012)

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis* :casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2012)

Pendant ce temps, à Le Bar de la Terrasse...

Ah oui mais non...

:hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2012)

Ah tiens il a été supprimé ce résidu des temps ou régnait ici une bonne ambiance ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2012)

Parle pas de malheur !

:hein:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Parle pas de malheur !
> 
> :hein:



Malheur ? Quel malheur ?, 

mamyblue aussi est de retour


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> un jpeg de 800 x 800 pixels destiné à PVBBPMQSTB



Mon ami google ne donne aucun résultat pour cet acronyme !? :hein:


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Mon ami google ne donne aucun résultat pour cet acronyme !? :hein:



Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos Même Quelles Sont Très Belles


----------



## gKatarn (19 Septembre 2012)

PVPBPMQSPTTB est plus réaliste


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> PVBBPMQSPTTB est plus réaliste



Rho la fauuuute !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Septembre 2012)

Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos Même Quelles Sont Pas Toujours Très Belles   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------

** gKatarn fesse Dool*


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2012)

J'insiste, tu as fait une faute....à moins que tu ais le rhube ! 


NB : j'ai vraiment pris des hanches....


----------



## gKatarn (19 Septembre 2012)

OTAR© 

/mode _c'est pas beau de cafter_ : en fait, je n'ai fait qu'un copier/coller de l'acronyme posté par Toum'aï et qui est à l'origine de la faute :rose:


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2012)

burp&#8230; 



_et vous pouvez vous foutre vos copyright au cul !_


----------



## gKatarn (19 Septembre 2012)

N'empêche que le OTAR©, tu l'as encore utilisé très récemment


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> N'empêche que le OTAR©, tu l'as encore utilisé très récemment



ça c'était pour toi&#8230; :love:

et ça ne remet pas en cause mon message, il y a un tas de trucs que certains peut se foutre au cul !


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> il y a un tas de trucs que certains peut se foutre au cul !



Qu'on m'amène ce Certains de suite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2012)

On peut pas : il est AuCulPé !

MWAWAWAWAWAWAWA !!!

Ah le rire de qualité...ca me manquait tiens...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2012)

Ah ouais. Quand même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2012)

mué...

toujours pas de zinc sinon ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2012)

** gKatarn fout une paire de baffes zinguées à petit_louis* :casse:


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2012)

Ouch ça doit faire mal ça !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------

Ohé l'autre il essaye de contredire OTAR !?


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2012)

dool a dit:


> NB : j'ai vraiment pris des hanches....


:love:  :love:


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2012)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a bien pu faire pour être banni cuilà ?!
Je m'interroge&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------




alèm a dit:


> _et vous pouvez vous foutre vos copyright au cul !_



C'est justement pour éviter de se choper une carotte qu'on le colle au cul de c'qui nous revient de droit. C'est pour ainsi dire la forme moderne de la ceinture de chasteté. Donc tes allusions scabreuses, tu sais où tu peux te les mettre !?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h54 ----------

Du coup, je me demande pourquoi feu macg.co n'en possédait pas ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a bien pu faire pour être banni cuilà ?!
> Je m'interroge&#8230;



Dernier message le 16/9, visiblement il est pas fan du nouveau phone 5...
De la subversion quoi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup, je me demande pourquoi feu macg.co n'en possédait pas ?



De quoi donc ?

Rien pigé...


----------



## jugnin (22 Septembre 2012)

Laisse tomber on parle bizness là.


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup, je me demande pourquoi feu macg.co n'en possédait pas ?



Il est pas feu, il est dans un trou du continuum spatio-temporel 








​


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2012)

Suffit de parler de trou pour que ça donne des idées à d'autres



C0rentin a dit:


> Tu aimes le sirop d'érable ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2012)

Et pendant ce temps-là à Brie Comte Robert, Simon Albert s'interroge&#8230;


----------



## dool (26 Septembre 2012)

/me vous salue bien bas




J'avais juste besoin d'un shoot :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Septembre 2012)

tout pareil que dool...avec un soupir en plus


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2012)

Venant tout juste de sortir de prison (avec quelques copains) pour délit d'humour commis dans la quatrième dimension, et comme en plus c'est l'heure de l'apéro,

_*Tournée générale !*_​


----------



## Fìx (26 Septembre 2012)

Je prend !!! C'était vraiment un cauchemar ces dernières 24h !!!    

J'ai eu le temps de bien réfléchir, et promis, promis, j'recommencerai plus !!


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> promis, promis, j'recommencerai plus !!


----------



## Fìx (26 Septembre 2012)

J'ai beaucoup réfléchit aussi au sujet des boules rouges. Et j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion suivante : bah ce serait vraiment bien qu'elle reviende ! 

Je vais d'ailleurs remettre de ce pas ma thèse sur ce sujet aux hautes autorités. Ça devrait définitivement leur ouvrir les yeux.


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2012)

Alors vodka redbull please.


----------



## Fìx (26 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


>



Attend, moi j'ai pris un ban pour la phrase suivante (à quelque chose près) :



> Z'ont le pouvoir de fermer des sujets, d'en supprimer, d'empêcher les membres de répondre aux sujets ouverts... mais z'ont pas le pouvoir de mettre un lien quelque part pour rediriger les âmes égarées...
> 
> J'me marre.



'tin..... j'suis vraiment allé trop loin c'coup là ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> _*Tournée générale !*_​



Mojito steup 





mado a dit:


> Alors vodka redbull please.


C'est un boisson de djeun ça  :love:


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2012)

Une vodka Redbull pour la trois !

(moi j'ai pris un ban pour avoir dit pouet. Un peu fort peut-être ?)


Mojito pour le vieux en armure. Avec une paille ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (26 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Mojito pour le vieux en armure. Avec une paille ?



Non, avec du rhum, de la menthe, des citrons verts, du sucre et de la glace pilée


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2012)

J'hésite entre bière et whisky.


----------



## Fìx (26 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> (moi j'ai pris un ban pour avoir dit pouet. Un peu fort peut-être ?)



Ah ouais mais c'est comme ça ! Y'a des gens avec qui on plaisante pas ! :style:


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> Cette exclusion n'est que pour 24h... rien de plus ça fera tourner les méninges..



J'ai réfléchis&#8230;

[youtube]es8bOmj2hOg[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2012)

Nous rappelons à nos aimables consommacteurs qu'il est 11h53.


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Nous rappelons à nos aimables consommacteurs qu'il est 11h53.



Tu devrais régler ta montre : il est 12:20 !


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2012)

T'es devin toi ! Je retarde effectivement de quelques minutes ! J'voyais pas l'utilité de prendre la version électronique de l'automatic que je porte ! Le vendeur aurait dû insister !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Septembre 2012)

Les Montres ca sert à rien.

L'estomac c'est bien plus précis !


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2012)

T'attaques tôt le dimanche !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Octobre 2012)

et encore, j'ai pris mon temps :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Octobre 2012)

ah...toi aussi tu as Facebook ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2012)

Non, pas moi


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ah...toi aussi tu as Facebook ?



Ouais mais j'arrive pas encore bien à m'en servir ! Du coup, je suis une formation !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Octobre 2012)

Eh ben...on est une marque maintenant...



Une bonne fessée et au lit !


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2012)

N'oublie pas de brancher la webcam pour en faire profiter les copains&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Octobre 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> N'oublie pas de brancher la webcam pour en faire profiter les copains



Trop cher pour eux !


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2012)

et sinon, qui est allé se bourrer la gueule avec mackie pour son anniversaire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Octobre 2012)

...

Je savais même pas que c'était son anniv' !


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je savais même pas que c'était son anniv' !



pourtant je lui ai filé ton numéro !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Octobre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> pourtant je lui ai filé ton numéro !



c'etait aussi un indice pour la date de son anniv' ?

:mouais:


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je savais même pas que c'était son anniv' !



il était bon ce GHB


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> il était bon ce GHB



toi, t'as pas besoin, suffit que tu boives deux verres et hop tu es saoul !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> toi, t'as pas besoin, suffit que tu boives deux verres et hop tu es saoul !



Pourquoi deux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Octobre 2012)

Nephou said :
1/ oui cest de la pub
2/ en plus il y a une section _Jeux_ dans ces fora

Ah bon !
parce que y'a des jeux dans les magasins Séphora ?

MWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWA !!!

Merci public, mes fans...


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi deux ?



parce qu'après le premier, il ne se rappelle déjà plus qu'il vient de boire une bière ! 



petit_louis a dit:


> Nephou said :
> 1/ oui cest de la pub
> 2/ en plus il y a une section _Jeux_ dans ces fora
> 
> ...



euh comment te dire :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Octobre 2012)

alèm a dit:


> parce qu'après le premier, il ne se rappelle déjà plus qu'il vient de boire une bière !
> 
> 
> 
> euh comment te dire :hein:



mUrde tu sais plus dire barbecue en Serbe ?

Déconne paaaaaaaaaaas !!!


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> mUrde tu sais plus dire barbecue en Serbe ?
> 
> Déconne paaaaaaaaaaas !!!



bah si, ça donne BarbeKhyu 

d'ailleurs je pars dans moins de 15 jours désormais !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Octobre 2012)

tu pourras me suivre un mouton ?
Oublie pas la sauce...

Allez vas-y...chuis ton pote...

:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Octobre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> tu pourras m'envoyer un mouton ?
> Oublie pas la sauce...
> 
> Allez vas-y...chuis ton pote...
> ...



Edith : La Drogue Cay le Mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Octobre 2012)

Les chats : c'est la Mort de l'Internet !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Novembre 2012)

Et sinon vous ça va ?

L, cousin éloigné de Macha Béranger


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2012)

ouais


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Novembre 2012)

Alors, ce mariage ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2013)

Bon...

ca devrait faire l'affaire en attendant un vrai zinc !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

c'est donc là pour les cocktails :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Bon...
> ca devrait faire l'affaire en attendant un vrai zinc !



Mwouais ... mais ça m'a l'air un peu chicos chez toi !
J'ai peur qu'on se fasse un peu ch... !


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais ... mais ça m'a l'air un peu chicos chez toi !
> J'ai peur qu'on se fasse un peu ch... !


Et en plus de se faire allumer sur la douloureuse


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2013)

confiance & consommation

allez...crache ta thune !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

z'ont pas de thune, que du bagout


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> confiance & consommation
> 
> allez...crache ta thune !



Tu fais quand même une réduc pour les seniors j'espère !


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu fais quand même une réduc pour les seniors j'espère !


Genre -10% de dose dans le verre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Genre -10% de dose dans le verre



Ben non faut mettre + 10 % sinon c'est pas sympa


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2013)

En fait j'avais pensé à un système de ticket de paiement avec une technologie dite "à la tête du client" !
Mais c'est du sérieux : cloud, ticket vert, ticket rouge...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2013)

En fait, je demandais ça parce que la semaine dernière j'ai entendu un truc atroce dans une conversation - il y avait un gars qui disait à un autre : "Les vieux sont tellement chiants qu'il faudrait les éliminer à la naissance !" ... 

J'en suis encore traumatisé ... alors, je me renseigne un peu ! ... Maintenant je vous laisse parce qu'il est tard et qu'à 20 heures la maison de retraite ferme ses portes ! ...

Excusez-moi de vous avoir dérangés ...:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, je demandais ça parce que la semaine dernière j'ai entendu un truc atroce dans une conversation - il y avait un gars qui disait à un autre : "Les vieux sont tellement chiants qu'il faudrait les éliminer à la naissance !" ...
> 
> J'en suis encore traumatisé ... alors, je me renseigne un peu ! ... Maintenant je vous laisse parce qu'il est tard et qu'à 20 heures la maison de retraite ferme ses portes ! ...
> 
> Excusez-moi de vous avoir dérangés ...:love:



T'as pas oublié ton médicament avant de dormir.


Ah pardon, j'oubliais...



*T'AS PAS OUBLIÉ TES PILULES AVANT DE DORMIR ?*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2013)

oh mon Dieu !!!
on a une alerte optique sur ce fil !

vite il faut lancer un message consensuel 

"chères toutes ( et passe me voir après), chers tous;

vous le savez avec les années qui passent, votre capacité visuelle décroît.

 à cela il est une solution simple : le hurlement"

Gros bisous,

Les consensuels.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> oh mon Dieu !!!



On dit "Oh mon Doc"


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On dit "Oh mon Doc"


Du coup il vient de rater l'examen de passage en vert


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Du coup il vient de rater l'examen de passage en vert



Ca tient à peu de choses quand même


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2013)

bande de jaloux !


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> bande de jaloux !


C'est sur, on est vert (nous)  !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Septembre 2013)

no problèmo ! 
je note...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

Ça stagne un peu par là ... non!!


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ça stagne un peu par là ... non!!



Dans le vomi, trop de pochetronnage... :sick::sick::sick:

Allez, rafale d'aspégic ! :hosto:

Ho, ho, Tiwoui, té où ? :modo:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Septembre 2013)

Ben j'attends...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ben j'attends...



Qu'attends-tu ? Godot ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Septembre 2013)

la clé du garde-manger


----------



## ergu (16 Septembre 2013)

La plupart des pochtrons ont reçu une éducation des plus déplorables : ils ne savent pas mâcher la bouche fermée!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]/LXU0cS1h-Tg[/YOUTUBE]

tiens un autre sujet qui remonte...


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> image à faible impact gastronomique



je me couche pas avant 23h30 !

trop bien d'être un adulte !


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2013)

Moi je dis, c'est aussi la stérilité argumentative qui mène aux pauses.

Méditez là-dessus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi je dis, c'est aussi la stérilité argumentative qui mène aux pauses.
> 
> Méditez là-dessus.



Tu viens de subir un choc frontal !

Cdt,

P_L


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi je dis, c'est aussi la stérilité argumentative qui mène aux pauses.
> 
> Méditez là-dessus.


C'est beau comme du ergu


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2013)

Poil au...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Cul? 


&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2013)

Sinon Ed, ca va ?

Pas trop de taff ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Sinon Ed, ca va ?
> 
> Pas trop de taff ?


Je suis à fond là, comme d'hab. 

Mais ne nous dispersons pas, on risque d'être hors-sujet.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Tu viens de subir un choc frontal !
> 
> Cdt,
> 
> P_L



T'es toujours pas modo toi ?
C'est toujours pépère qui modère à la hache ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'es toujours pas modo toi ?
> C'est toujours pépère qui modère à la hache ?



Qu'est ce que tu veux que je te dise...



Je vais essayer de relancer ce week-end...pour voir...


----------



## Penetrator (20 Septembre 2013)

c'est tout le probleme des frustrés


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Septembre 2013)

oh yeah !


----------



## Penetrator (24 Septembre 2013)

deja bien que webo redevienne vert 
qui l'eut cru ? lustu ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (24 Septembre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> deja bien que webo redevienne vert
> qui l'eut cru ? lustu ?



Webo est vert. Heureusement qu'il n'a pas un futal en bronze sinon toute la Suisse résonnerait sous l'Angelus.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Webo est vert. Heureusement qu'il n'a pas un futal en bronze sinon toute la Suisse résonnerait sous l'Angelus.



Tu sais que ça mérite un avertissement!


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu sais que ça mérite un avertissement!



Ça commence bien !


----------



## Aladdin Sane (25 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu sais que ça mérite un avertissement!




*ooOOOooOOh OuiiiIIiiiiIiii, avertis moi grand fou*


----------



## Penetrator (25 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> *ooOOOooOOh OuiiiIIiiiiIiii, avertis moi grand fou*


en même temps si tu es averti ; cela enlèvera l'effet de surprise et ta jouissance sera moindre  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------




Luc G a dit:


> Ça commence bien !


oui enfin pas au point de libérer l'infâme surtout que le mécanisme d'ouverture à distance est complètement rouillé ...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2013)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> *ooOOOooOOh OuiiiIIiiiiIiii, avertis moi grand fou*



Allez, file!


----------



## Penetrator (25 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Allez, file!


on devrait dire a sa copine de s'occuper un peu plus de lui


----------



## Aladdin Sane (25 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Allez, file!



Mais t'es pas un peu fou de me faire des trucs comme ça ? J'ai regardé les sujets. J'ai eu peur.


----------

